# Yote control



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

I noticed a few areas I hunt had a lot of yote action after dark. Can I leaglly spotlight them and shoot them at night? I know its illegal to hunt protected species that way, but what about yotes and other varmin? Howabout just shooting after dark without a spotlight?

-black bear-


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

> *UTAH WILD LIFE CODE*
> *23-13-17.* Spotlighting of coyote, red fox, striped skunk, and raccoon -- County ordinances -- Permits.
> 
> (1) Spotlighting may be used to hunt coyote, red fox, striped skunk, or raccoon where allowed by a county ordinance enacted pursuant to this section.
> ...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

What about shooting after dark on non protected animals with say... a starlight scope or something along those lines?? .... is there any regulation about what is considered a spot as opposed to a flood or just a standard flashlight?? Not looking to hunt that way, just asking the question. 8)


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I think certain counties have laws set that state when a firearm can be discharged. There are some counties though that dont have such laws. Dont ask me which ones they are though.


----------

